
The Death of Reddit - zeeshanm
http://www.chuqui.com/2015/07/the-death-of-reddit/
======
DrScump
Chuq used to manage and moderate a number of email reflectors (I was an active
participant on his hockey lists 20 years ago), so it may be extra torturous
for him to watch reddit trainwrecks and not be able to _do_ anything about
them.

My solution is that I just don't care about reddit in the first place. The
only time I spent any time on it was to watch the mad faux-forensics dragnet
over the Boston bombings and shake my head.

------
claudiug
When reddit will be death, the internet will totally different. I see reddit,
as the Internet is* + some moderators.

* spam + idiots + trolls + porn + and opinions about [ENTER STUFF HERE]

------
pnt12
I dont use reddit to much but it doesnt seem dead to me. Theres tension
between the community and company, but it seems to me it still serves its main
purpose.

